# Hot Tip:Yummy Sunday brunch in New Orleans



## Carol C (Mar 1, 2011)

Anyone heading to NOLA this Mardi Gras season or into the spring...or whenever...you must have the Sunday brunch from 10-12 at the Wyndham Whitney Hotel on Poydras nr St Charles. First, the hotel is a historic former bank building...so the setting for brunch is lovely with high ceilings, lots of marble and character. And the food...awesome, with lots of variety. All you can drink mimosas too...all for only $19.99. Waitstaff is superb too. If I lived in NOLA I'd be a regular there!


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 2, 2011)

*CarolC*



Carol C said:


> Anyone heading to NOLA this Mardi Gras season or into the spring...or whenever...you must have the Sunday brunch from 10-12 at the Wyndham Whitney Hotel on Poydras nr St Charles. First, the hotel is a historic former bank building...so the setting for brunch is lovely with high ceilings, lots of marble and character. And the food...awesome, with lots of variety. All you can drink mimosas too...all for only $19.99. Waitstaff is superb too. If I lived in NOLA I'd be a regular there!



Thank you for the tip -- we hope to be in NOLA in 2012 around Mardi Gras and will put that restaurant on our 'to do' list.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip... I'm heading to NO for a business conference in mid-March.  I'll take any downtown restaurant recommendations I can get!   

Any others to recommend, anyone?


----------



## Carol C (Mar 2, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Thanks for the tip... I'm heading to NO for a business conference in mid-March.  I'll take any downtown restaurant recommendations I can get!
> 
> Any others to recommend, anyone?



Well, I like to recommend Evelyn's Place on Chartres two doors from Quarter House, very near Canal. It's a dive bar with above-average NOLA pub grub (think: mufelletas, gumbo, red beans & rice). And the best bartender in the world, Frank...who will keep you entertained during your entire lunch break from your business conference. I attended a whole-day EPA task force mtg Monday, and the hour lunch break with Frank really helped break up the monotony of a 12-hr day of conferencing (a drink or two helps too!)  P.S. If you have time, check out the Louisiana State Museum/Presbytere's exhibit of the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina. Some very moving stuff...and they even have on display the rescue boat that saved the most people's lives (400 souls!) Closed Mondays...$7 entrance fee, $6 for seniors/students. It's right across from Jackson Square.


----------



## ran-ran (Mar 3, 2011)

*Way Less Expensive Than Commanders Palace*



Carol C said:


> Anyone heading to NOLA this Mardi Gras season or into the spring...or whenever...you must have the Sunday brunch from 10-12 at the Wyndham Whitney Hotel on Poydras nr St Charles. First, the hotel is a historic former bank building...so the setting for brunch is lovely with high ceilings, lots of marble and character. And the food...awesome, with lots of variety. All you can drink mimosas too...all for only $19.99. Waitstaff is superb too. If I lived in NOLA I'd be a regular there!



Thanks for the tip. We will be in NOLA 3/19 - 3/26 and will add it to our Sunday schedule before heading off to the afternoon performance of Sound of Music.


----------



## brigechols (Mar 3, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Thanks for the tip... I'm heading to NO for a business conference in mid-March.  I'll take any downtown restaurant recommendations I can get!
> 
> Any others to recommend, anyone?



I had an incredible dining experience at HerbSaint on St Charles Avenue. The duck leg confit and ribeye were cooked to perfection. Several members of our party ordered the pork belly and raved about their selection.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Mar 3, 2011)

We enjoy the Sunday Jazz Brunch at The Roosevelt.  It is somewhat expensive but you get what you pay for.


----------



## EileenSRN (Mar 13, 2011)

Couchon has the best alligator. It's about a mile from the Quarter. Hubby's nephew owns it. If you can't get a reservation, tell them Steve's Uncle Jack sent you.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 23, 2011)

One of the chefs at the Whitney is "Big Kevin" Belton, a former pro football player and the principal at the New Orleans School of Cooking, which I recommend for a good show as well as the food.  Their "Joe's Stuff" is an awesome seasoning that works on most anything you can think of -- soups, chicken, fish, chops.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 6, 2011)

chapjim said:


> One of the chefs at the Whitney is WAS "Big Kevin" Belton, a former pro football player and the principal at the New Orleans School of Cooking, which I recommend for a good show as well as the food.  Their "Joe's Stuff" is an awesome seasoning that works on most anything you can think of -- soups, chicken, fish, chops.



We were just in New Orleans last week and Big Kevin said he's no longer involved with Lil Dizzy's.  One of his sons is there on the weekends though.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 9, 2011)

bigrick said:


> We were just in New Orleans last week and Big Kevin said he's no longer involved with Lil Dizzy's.  One of his sons is there on the weekends though.



Hard to keep up when you only go there once or twice a year!  Thanks!

We'll be there again for Thanksgiving Week.  I can wait but I can't hardly!


----------

